# Blanks



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Quick question for the advanced builders. I currently use Mudhole for my blanks. Is that the best place or does anyone use other vendors.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I have found some nice stuff at FTU in Houston. They even have some $10-$20 blanks.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

FTU has some good stuff. Be sure to check out Swampland in Louisiana. Lance there has some good stuff and he's a site sponsor. If you don't see something on his site the call him. Mudhole has a good website, easy to use and some good stuff but they drive me nuts! Every time I order from them even if its just small stuff like thread and guides it's gonna take about 10 days to get my stuff! That's way to long!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> FTU has some good stuff. Be sure to check out Swampland in Louisiana. Lance there has some good stuff and he's a site sponsor. If you don't see something on his site the call him. Mudhole has a good website, easy to use and some good stuff but they drive me nuts! Every time I order from them even if its just small stuff like thread and guides it's gonna take about 10 days to get my stuff! That's way to long!!!


...x2 on lance at Swampland. Mudhole is a great place. If you want it, they have it but as mentioned, delivery is slow and shipping is high. My rare Mudhole orders usually are for stock item kinda stuff that isn't for a particular project and then I try to combine stuff to take a little sting out of shipping costs. One on one service leaves a little to be desired as well.... If Swampland doesn't have it, Lance can get it quick and the service before, during and after the sale can't be beat.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ftu has some great, month long or week long sales, and u don't have to pay shipping. Mudhole is the only vendor I know of, and I've checked, that can ship up tp 11.5' blanks for less than $50. I also get blanks from getbit. Many people use swampland. There r lots of options. Shipping is rough everywhere, unless u drive to ftu. Rodbuilding.org has sponsors in the left margin if u want more than what's mentioned here.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

I have had a few concerns with Mudhole, but to their credit, it has been made right. However I would like to find more vendors. I looked at the Swampland site and it appears to be a viable option. I plan on contacting them in the near future. If they have knowledgable folks, that will be great.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Swampland is a one man show. He knows a lot and is happy to help u out as long as he is not swamped.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I had the guys at HookSpit order me a Batson blank. Like to support our local shop to keep it going.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

There are not many places that are going to have every blank on the market. Mudhole carries Lamiglas, but not Batson. FTU carries Batson, but not Lamiglas.

FTU 
Mudhole
Swampland
Anglers Workshop
Janns Net Craft
Acid Rod
Get Bit Outdoors

That covers most of them... each one carries a little bit different stuff, so I find myself bouncing around depending on what I am needing


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Guys thanks for all the responses. I will check out all of the sites. I am only a little over an hour from FTU, so I think that is well worth the trip.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Its worth the trip to FTU just to handle all the different blanks.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Its worth the trip to FTU just to handle all the different blanks.


Who builds FTU blanks?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

TroutNOut said:


> Who builds FTU blanks?


One of the guys at FTU told me they come from the same factory as Batson???


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

FTU has blanks from many factories... Batson, St. Croix, Phenix, some Loomis prob, several surf blanks, fly blanks, etc! So bring lots of $$$!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

teamfirstcast said:


> FTU has blanks from many factories... Batson, St. Croix, Phenix, some Loomis prob, several surf blanks, fly blanks, etc! So bring lots of $$$!


^^^^ Yes lots and lots of $$$ wish they had Lamiglas... Terry told me they were working on a PO to bring them in, but that was in March.

I was also told FTU were made at the same place in China as Batson.(im sure there are many others that are made there also)


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Does FTU still have the $10-$12 blanks? They had some 7.5' blanks that I really liked, made 2 of them for me and they are a couple of my favorites.
Pat


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

patfatdaddy said:


> Does FTU still have the $10-$12 blanks? They had some 7.5' blanks that I really liked, made 2 of them for me and they are a couple of my favorites.
> Pat


Yes


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

patfatdaddy said:


> Does FTU still have the $10-$12 blanks? They had some 7.5' blanks that I really liked, made 2 of them for me and they are a couple of my favorites.
> Pat


They had some last month when I was there, I splurged and bought a $18 blank


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that's a good price.....


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

TroutNOut said:


> Now that's a good price.....


Good price, yes! Good blank, well.........


----------

